# Elders & Fyffes ship Matina 1962



## alfj (Jan 22, 2013)

There is a photo of this ships engine room with two engineers in it.
I am one of these engieers and would like to make contact with the person who posted the photo or any other engineer eho sailed on her at this time.


----------



## jenniferdand (May 16, 2013)

alfj said:


> There is a photo of this ships engine room with two engineers in it.
> I am one of these engieers and would like to make contact with the person who posted the photo or any other engineer eho sailed on her at this time.


Hi my father Robert Dand was an engineer and I know he did sail on the Matina i don't know if he is the other engineer in the photo but I am desperatly trying to find some photos and informatuion of where he sailed to and the ships he was on as all my photos got lost when i moved from Bristol. As my daughter and her family are looking at emigrating, I am trying to find out as much as possible. My father died when I was 13 in 1970.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi, Alf,
Just looked at the pic and that's me - Ian Haldane (aka Basil); don't look quite like that now. 
Jennifer, Sorry, can't recollect a Robert Dand when I was on her.


----------



## alfj (Jan 22, 2013)

*Matina*

Hi Jennifer
I am sorry I don' recall a Robert Dand Jack Seshonds was chief when I sailed on her.
Where are your family thinking of emigrating to?


jenniferdand said:


> Hi my father Robert Dand was an engineer and I know he did sail on the Matina i don't know if he is the other engineer in the photo but I am desperatly trying to find some photos and informatuion of where he sailed to and the ships he was on as all my photos got lost when i moved from Bristol. As my daughter and her family are looking at emigrating, I am trying to find out as much as possible. My father died when I was 13 in 1970.


----------



## jenniferdand (May 16, 2013)

Hi

Thank for replyinging.
my father was a chief engineer when he left the company around 1966 when he came ashore to work he was 40 yrs old when he left but I have no idea how long he had been a chief engineer. 

My daughter and her family are going to go to Sydney once she has a job over there. She is a chartered accountant and is hoping her family will have a better life there and there will be more opportunities for Alex as he grows up. He is only 4 yrs old at the moment.

I only wish I knew the dates he was on differant ships. 

Thanks again for the reply.

Take care.

Jennifer


----------



## alfj (Jan 22, 2013)

*Matina*

G,Day Jennifer
If you could find your father's dicharge book all the information you are looking for is in there.
I came to Aus in 1965 as a 10 pound Pom and I now live in Geelong in Victoria 70k from Melbourne on the bay.
Aus has been good to me. Your daughter should have no trouble finding a job in any of the cities here.
Regards 
Alf


----------



## alfj (Jan 22, 2013)

*Matina*

Hi Ian
I joined the Matina in May 62 and left her in September 62. I can't remember the seconds name. we were in the Atlantic not far out from the Carabean when we caught up in the edge of a huricane. The ship was being tossed about and he main engine govner had a bent spindle and jammed, the prop came out of the water and the turbines tookoff I was trying to shut the main control valve ont the manovering platform. I realey thought my time was up as the turbines were screaming, it seamed like fore ever befor the prop was back in the water ind the turbines slowed. The second then turned up next to me and asked if I was ok. hes said he was in the engineroom workshop and got on hie hand and knees behind the lathe he thought that was the safest place. The chieh came down and rang the bridge ad said he was reduing speed.
Happy days
Best wishes
Alf 


Basil said:


> Hi, Alf,
> Just looked at the pic and that's me - Ian Haldane (aka Basil); don't look quite like that now.
> Jennifer, Sorry, can't recollect a Robert Dand when I was on her.


----------

